# Yellow slip



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Heya

Moved here recently and need the yellow slip registration etc done. Are there people/companies here, like in Spain "gestors", that will help you do it? (get and fill the right forms/documentation and take you to sort it) ?

Morten


----------



## stevedb45 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Morten

Gwenny's Red Tape Service handle this for you for a fee.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Excellent thank you, precisely what I was looking for


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Morten said:


> Excellent thank you, precisely what I was looking for


Hi Morten!

Welcome to Cyprus, it is always nice to see a fellow Scandinavian here

Anders


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Tak Anders 

Had the Esbjerg-Elfsborg game last night gone differently us Danes might not have been quite as enthusiastic about neighbours frän hinsidan - but today we can manage a :yo::yo:

Been living in Spain the last many years, not many Scandinavians there in my parts - is there a crowd here ? (hoping for availability of salty swedish liquorice and Anton Berg marzipan of course) 




Vegaanders said:


> Hi Morten!
> Welcome to Cyprus, it is always nice to see a fellow Scandinavian here
> Anders


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Morten said:


> Tak Anders
> 
> Had the Esbjerg-Elfsborg game last night gone differently us Danes might not have been quite as enthusiastic about neighbours frän hinsidan - but today we can manage a :yo::yo:
> 
> Been living in Spain the last many years, not many Scandinavians there in my parts - is there a crowd here ? (hoping for availability of salty swedish liquorice and Anton Berg marzipan of course)


No not many. But some, and also Danes. There is at least one other of your kind member of this forum..

My game is handball, as I am from Kristianstad from the beginning. But many years ago now, the last seven we spent in Germany

Anders


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hej Morten,
Although I'm not Danish but I had been living in Denmark a long time ago (I still speak Danish).
To be honest getting yellow slip is not very complicated. We didn't pay anybody and we got it anyway.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Morten said:


> Heya
> 
> Moved here recently and need the yellow slip registration etc done. Are there people/companies here, like in Spain "gestors", that will help you do it? (get and fill the right forms/documentation and take you to sort it) ?
> 
> Morten


hiya!

wondered how long it would be before you popped up here


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

Tanager said:


> Hej Morten,
> Although I'm not Danish but I had been living in Denmark a long time ago (I still speak Danish).
> To be honest getting yellow slip is not very complicated. We didn't pay anybody and we got it anyway.


I agree fully with Naomi, its easy saved money to do it yourself

Anders


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Everybody speaks English, it's not like Spain. It's easier to sort it out I guess.


----------

